# Called the Civil Service HRD



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

I called the HRD to find out anything on the exam. Was listening to the recorded message, and heard that the 4/30 exam results will be available on August... geesh... more waiting


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

You're a virgin, aren't you? :lol:


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

lol.. yes. hahaha :lol:


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Wait 'til you get on your town's list. The wait is even longer. Double *geesh*.......... :roll:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Better yet, wait until you've taken the exam 3 or 4 times before you so much as get a card or if you turn 80 first. Yowza!


----------



## Bigape9 (Feb 20, 2003)

:lol: Yup must be first time and your gonna wait just as long as you did to pop that cherry. Hang in there bro when you get the score thats only the begining of this cruel game we play.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

NOOOOOoooooo, whatever do you mean? I don't think anything like this has ever been discussed here before! :lol:


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

August, that soon dam i'm impressed. They must really be squared away up there. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

Im sure if you call in july it will be pushed back farther


----------



## motivated (May 2, 2005)

lastsamurai, sounds like you are new to this. Even when these lists come out you have to find out if there is an intermittent list in place. The city I am from I am #2 on the list shown on the HRD website. However there are 5 ahead of me on that intermittent list that was formed after the results from 2 tests ago. Best advice is to take the test and forget about it.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

motivated";p="66747 said:


> Best advice is to take the test and forget about it.


Now THAT'S being motivated! :lol:

Just kidding. It really is the truth.


----------

